
Researchers show children are silent spreaders of virus that causes Covid-19 - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/08/200820102442.htm
======
bookofjoe
>Pediatric SARS-CoV-2: Clinical Presentation, Infectivity, and Immune
Responses

[https://www.jpeds.com/article/S0022-3476(20)31023-4/fulltext](https://www.jpeds.com/article/S0022-3476\(20\)31023-4/fulltext)

